# Safe to eat?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jr. caught some saugers by one of the dams on the Ohio last week and we had them the next day. First time I ever had these. They seem to be a much milder taste(downright bland!) than walleye. I was a little reluctant to eat them but haven't started to glow at night yet. Are they safe to eat? Tried to "Search"' this out on here but no luck.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

For most fish in Ohio waters the state says its safe to have 1 meal a week unless your pregnant or under 12 then its once a month.

2 meals per week Yellow perch, sunfish (e.g., bluegill, green, longear, redear)*
1 meal per week All fish not specified in this table
1 meal per month Flathead catfish 23&#8221; and over, northern pike 23&#8221; and over,
steelhead trout from Lake Erie and its tributaries
*Consumption of these species should be limited to one meal per week from: Ashtabula River, Cuyahoga River, Mahoning River, Nesmith Lake, Ohio Canal, Ohio River, and West Branch Reservoir; and as
otherwise indicated in the &#8220;Limit Your Meals From These Waters&#8221; section of this advisory.
For specific water bodies, check the &#8220;Limit Your Meals From These Waters&#8221; section of this advisory.

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/2009fishadvisory_pamphlet.pdf

After reading this I have to appologize its one meal a month for most of the ohio river and its fish heres the link.
http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/waters/Ohioriver.html

Heres a list of the DO NOT EATS.
http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/donoteat.html


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just can't bring myself to eat out of the Ohio river. I know they say 1 meal a month and a lot of people eat fish out of there, many more than once a month...I just cant do it haha. Strictly catch and release on the river for me.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

I only fish the Ohio in the winter. I have eaten some of the saugers and walleyes Ive caught, but not very often. I usually release my catches, unless someone Im fishing with wants them.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

My neighbor eats fish out of the River...He's about 60 yrs old..Looks 90...

Any connection??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

fshnerie said:


> my neighbor eats fish out of the river...he's about 60 yrs old..looks 90...
> 
> Any connection??


well seeing how a plant on the w.va. Side called ppg. Was caught again dumping bad stuff in the river, he might look a lot older then he should. By the way that was at natetrim w.va, soth of pike island dam.

Good cathing
good eating ( ????????)


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

as long as you WASH YOUR HANDS you'll be OK
twister


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

I see all the surveys of the river, lake erie, etc. I fish them all. I catch white bass, walleye, wipers, etc from the river. Lastnights dinner should catch me up to about the year 2035. I don't see any problems with eating the fish from the river. I kinda hesitate fishing close to one of the chemical plants. The river is in good shape, running water, the enviorment has cleaned up since many years ago. I'm 63, don't glow in the dark, still climb 100' + towers and install antennas. Sex has slowed down a bit but not much. So my advise, if you like fish, eat'em.


----------



## Rocky Forker (Feb 7, 2009)

Whats funny to me is people who smoke,and drive drunk ask me if it is safe to eat the saugers I catch from the river. All I can say is they taste great to me.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

guys, i left port clinton in 1980. i walked or rode my bike to the pier, or to the railroad bridge over portage river. i ate everything i caught. catfish, sheepshead, perch and once in a blue moon...carp (smoked) and baked once. i carried the fish back home on a stringer, 20 min walk...at least 3 times a week all summer long...this was from 1974 till i left..the river is way cleaner than the erie was...however, i haven't ate from the river in the 20 years i've been here....but i will...would like to gut them, and cook them over the fire on a stick by the river some nite...be good/good fish'n


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Thunder I hope your not telling me eating fish will slow down my sex drive.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

So thats what happened to me!!!!!!!But,YUM YUM EAT EM UP!!!!


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I am 69 years old and have been eating sauger ,small cats and a few bass from the river since back in the 1960's when the river was much more dirty than it is now.We eat on average about one meal a week of fish caught from the river for about half of the year.If the fish from the river in the 1960's and 1970's didn't do much harm following the state guidelines should keep one safe.
Jake


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

Diver, sorry to say ol buddy, I'm down to three times a week now, but that's only in the spawning season. Kyjake, yes you're right, the 60's and early 70's the river was a mess, but I still ate the fish. And you being a bit older gives me more faith......fish and eat on Bro


----------

